# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Πόπη [Ήπειρος - Catarina, Sans Peur, Sayonara, Kefalonia, Popi, Epiros, Betty, Tiqva]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Popi_ was built as _Catarina_ and launched as a yacht for Hames Houldsworh, Esq of Coltness. She had a tonnage of 408 tons, length of 56.8 m and breadth of 8 m. She was built at the Steele & Co shipyard in Greenock as a yacht.

The iron screw schooner *Catarina* was designed and built by Robert Steele on the Clyde  at Greenock in 1880. Registered at _408 tons_, she measured 56.8 m in length with 8 m in width. Subsequently owned by the Duke of Sutherland, who renamed her _Sans Peur_. In 1896 she was sold to W.A. Johnstone who restored her original name. She was renamed *Goizeko-Izarra*, a Basque name, in 1907 under the ownership of A Norton. 

By 1911 she was purchased by the famous American millionaire _Anthony J. Drexel of Philadelphia_ who renamed her *Sayonara*. Anthony Drexel is of course the founder of _Drexel University_, a major academic institution for engineering (but recently also siience, law and medicine) which is now run by a Greek, _President Takis (Constantine) Papadakis++_, a EMP graduate. Drexel kept her at Southampton and allowed her to be used for war service as an auxiliary patrol yacht from 1915 until released in October 1918. 

In 1919 she was transformed to a _passenger/cargo ship_, passed to _Igglesis and Valianos_ and named *Kefalonia*.  But in 1920 she became a G Potamianos ship as *Popi*.  In 1935 she became *Epiros*.  In 1940 she was *Betty* of the _Balkan and Near East Co_, an in 1941 *Tiqva*.  She was lost near Ras el Fasori in Syria in January 1942, 62 year old!

__________

++ Takis Papadakis passed away in early 2009 after a battle with cancer

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική η έρευνα σου, καθώς βεβαίως και των υπολοίπων παιδιών, σχετικά με τα προπολεμικα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας μας!!!

Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο, η οικογένεια Βαλλιάνου γράφεται με δύο λ  :Wink: 




> In 1919 she was transformed to a _passenger/cargo ship_, passed to _Igglesis and Valianos_ and named *Kefalonia*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτική η έρευνα σου, καθώς βεβαίως και των υπολοίπων παιδιών, σχετικά με τα προπολεμικα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας μας!!!
> 
> Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο, η οικογένεια Βαλλιάνου γράφεται με δύο λ


The confusion was because all my Italian sources were saying Vagliano

----------


## Ellinis

> In 1919 she was transformed to a _passenger/cargo ship_, passed to _Igglesis and Valianos_ and named *Kefalonia*. But in 1920 she became a G Potamianos ship as *Popi*. In 1935 she became *Epiros*. In 1940 she was *Betty* of the _Balkan and Near East Co_, an in 1941 *Tiqva*. She was lost near Ras el Fasori in Syria in January 1942, 62 year old!


H μετανομασία του σε ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ το 1935 έγινε για να αποσυνδεθεί απο ένα σοβαρό ατύχημα που είχε ως ΠΟΠΗ. Το 1934 το καράβι πήγε και έπεσε στις Φλέβες και σε συνδυασμό με τα 54 χρόνια του θα είχε "τελειώσει". Ωστόσο ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε ως ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ.

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει το πόσο σοβαρό ήταν το ατύχημα.

popi1.jpg
Πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά.

Η πώληση του το 1940 στη Balkan & Near East το ένταξε στην κατηγορία των πλοίων που μετέφεραν -παράνομα- εκτοπισμένους Εβραίους στην Παλαιστίνη. Την ίδια χρονιά πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Αυγερινό που το μετανόμασε PACIFIC και συνέχισε στην ίδια απασχόληση.
Ο ίδιος Αυγερινός είχε και το ATLANTIC το πρώην ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ των Γιαννουλάτων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό  :Wink: 

Η οικογένεια κατάγεται από τη Γαλλία. Στα Ιταλικά, γράφεται ως Vagliano. Στα Ελληνικά, μετέτρεψαν με την πάροδο των αιώνων (κυριολεκτώ) το g σε δεύτερο λ!

Συγγνώμη για την εκδρομή στα ιστορικά της οικογενείας, επιστροφή και πάλι στα πλοία  :Smile: 




> The confusion was because all my Italian sources were saying Vagliano

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H μετανομασία του σε ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ το 1935 έγινε για να αποσυνδεθεί απο ένα σοβαρό ατύχημα που είχε ως ΠΟΠΗ. Το 1934 το καράβι πήγε και έπεσε στις Φλέβες και σε συνδυασμό με τα 54 χρόνια του θα είχε "τελειώσει". Ωστόσο ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε ως ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ.
> Η πώληση του το 1940 στη Balkan & Near East το ένταξε στην κατηγορία των πλοίων που μετέφεραν -παράνομα- εκτοπισμένους Εβραίους στην Παλαιστίνη. Την ίδια χρονιά πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Αυγερινό που το μετανόμασε PACIFIC και συνέχισε στην ίδια απασχόληση.
> Ο ίδιος Αυγερινός είχε και το ATLANTIC το πρώην ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ των Γιαννουλάτων.


Thanks for bringing up her new name of _Pacific_. I checked and found out that in a Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patria_disaster _Pacific_ is listed below. Notice that Avgerinos' *Atlantic* is also listed.

As for Cyprien Fabre's *Patria* please read here http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=51661&page=2




> Before the government of Nazi Germany made the decision to exterminate the Jews in Europe in July 1941, Nazi policy still allowed for the reduction of Jewish numbers in Europe by emigration. Jewish organizations, both mainstream and dissident, ran operations which attempted to bring Jews from Europe to Palestine in violation of the strict immigration rules imposed by the British Mandate government.
>  This required cooperation with the Nazi authorities, who saw the opportunity to make trouble for the British as well as to get rid of Jews. The Committee for Sending Jews Overseas was an office that operated under the supervision of Adolf Eichmann, organizing emigration of Jews from the Nazi-controlled parts of Europe. In September 1940, the Committee chartered three ships, the _Milos_, the *Pacific* and the _Atlantic_, to transport Jewish refugees from the Romanian port of Tulcea to Palestine. Their passengers consisted of about 3,600 refugees from the Jewish communities in Vienna, Danzig and Prague.
>  The *Pacific* reached Palestinian waters November 1 , followed by the _Milos_ a few days later. The ships were intercepted by the Royal Navy and taken to the port of Haifa. Warned in advance of the ships' arrival, the British Colonial Office was determined to refuse entry to the immigrants. With the security situation in the region improving following British successes in the Western Desert Campaign, the Colonial Office decided it was less risky to provoke Jewish anger than to risk an Arab revolt, and that an example would be made to dissuade other potential immigrants from making the attempt. The British High Commissioner for Palestine, Sir Harold MacMichael, issued a deportation order on November 20, ordering that the refugees be taken to the British Indian Ocean territory of Mauritius and the Caribbean territory of Trinidad.
>  The refugees were transferred to another ship, the _Patria_, for the journey to Mauritius. The _Patria_ was a 12,000 ton passenger ship which had recently been seized by the British following the French surrender to Nazi Germany. It was a 27 year old steel-hulled vessel with a crew of 130.[3] As a civilian liner, it was only permitted to carry 805 people (including the crew); after its requisitioning, it was reclassified as a troop transport, permitting it to carry 1,800 people (excluding the crew). However, it still only had enough lifeboats for the original 805 passengers and crew, with the rest having to rely on rafts in the event of an emergency.
>  The refugees from the *Pacific* and _Milos_ were soon transferred to the _Patria_. The _Atlantic_ arrived on November 24 and the transfer of eight hundred of its 1,645 passengers began.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Zionist organizations were considering how the deportation plan could be thwarted. A general strike had little effect. The Irgun attempted unsuccessfully to place a bomb on the _Patria_ to disable it. The Haganah also sought to disable the _Patria_, with the intention of forcing it to stay in port for repairs and thus buying time that could be used to pressure the British to rescind the deportation order. The officer in charge of the operation was Yitzhak Sadeh, but his authority came from Moshe Sharett, who was the leader of the Political Department of the Jewish Agency in the temporary absence of the imprisoned David Ben-Gurion.
>  On November 22, agents of the Haganah smuggled a two-kilogram bomb on board the ship, timed to explode at 9 pm that day. It failed to explode, and a second, more powerful, device was smuggled on board on November 24. At 9 am on November 25, the bomb exploded alongside the inner hull of the ship By this time, the _Patria_ was carrying 1,770 refugees from the _Pacific_ and _Milos_ and had taken on board 134 passengers from the _Atlantic_. The plan had been for the ship to be disabled without causing casualties, but the Haganah had miscalculated the effect of the explosion. The bomb blew a large hole measuring three meters by two in the side of the ship and it sank in only fifteen minutes

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε παραπάνω αλλά και εδώ στο θέμα της μεταφοράς των εκτοπισμένων Εβραίων στην Παλαιστίνη από ελληνικά πρώην ακτοπλοϊκά, ας κάνουμε μια «σούμα» ποια ήταν αυτά τα πλοία.

Έχουμε λοιπόν το διάστημα 1939-41 τα:
ΉΠΕΙΡΟΣ ως PACIFIC του Αυγερινού και μετέπειτα ΒΕΤΤΥ της Balkan & NearEast
ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ ως ATLANTIC του Αυγερινού και μετέπειτα EMILIE της Balkan & NearEast
ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. ως ΜΗΛΟΣ αλλά και ως CANISBAY
ΠΗΛΙΟΝ (πρώην ΘΡΑΚΗ) ως TIGERHILL
ΦΡΙΞΟΣ που ναυάγησε στα Λέβιθα
STRUMA (πρώην ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ ??)

Ποιο πριν, το 1934 το ΒΕΛΟΣ είχε ναυλωθεί για 2 ταξίδια ως ARAFAT. 
Στο θλιβερό αυτό έργο συμμετείχαν και αρκετά φορτηγά πλοία.

Και το λέω θλιβερό γιατί οι συνθήκες δεν ήταν καθόλου καλές, πάρτε μια γεύση:
milos.jpg
Από το βιβλιο "The Mauritian shekel: the story of the Jewish detainees in Mauritius, 1940-1945" που είναι διαθέσιμο για ανάγνωση στο google books.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is extremely helpful and we thank you for it!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Popi_ in a classic oil painting (no painter mentioned) from the Greek _Museum of History of Shipping and the Coast Guard._

Popi.jpg

Here is a schedule from the _Makedonia_ newspaper of August 1923 starting from _Thessaloniki_ and going to Volos, Aedipsos, Chalkis, Piraeus, Loutraki, Patras, Zante, Cefallonia... What a trip!

Popi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

και μια πανέμορφη φωτο του ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου στον Πειραιά μέσα σε σύνεφα καπνού. Καθώς δεν βλέπω απόνερο και οι άγκυρες είναι ριγμένες, ίσως να προσπαθεί να πρυμνοδετήσει 

ipiros.jpg
πηγή: Αργώ

Τη συνέχεια της φωτο την έχουμε ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> και μια πανέμορφη φωτο του ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου στον Πειραιά μέσα σε σύνεφα καπνού. Καθώς δεν βλέπω απόνερο και οι άγκυρες είναι ριγμένες, ίσως να προσπαθεί να πρυμνοδετήσει 
>  .


Such a wonderful photograph. Thank you!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανακάλυψη  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Popi _  May 4, 1925 (from Thesasloniki to Kefallinia)

19250504 Popi.jpg

Also on May 20, 1923

19230520 Popi.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτά ήταν ταξίδια ...!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραια παρουσιαση της Ηπειρωτικης του Ποταμιανου στις 23 Μαιου 1930 (εφημεριδα _Ριζοσπαστης_)
19300523 Potamianos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις 6 Ιουλιου 1926 διαβαζουμε  για μια συγκρουση του *ΠΟΠΗ* και του *ΤΕΝΕΔΟΣ

*19260706 Popi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Ποπη* οπως αναφερονται στην τοπικη εφημεριδα _Παρατηρητης_ του Αργοστολιου στις 9 Ιουνιου 1934.

19340609 ZAkynthos Popi Ithaki Paratiritis Argost.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το  ναυάγιο του ΠΟΠΗ στις Φλέβες. Τα ρυμουλκά ήδη εργάζονται για την ανέλκυση του σκάφους και έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν την κλίση.
popi2.jpg

  Από τα άρθρα που δημοσιεύτηκαν τις ημέρες εκείνες μαθαίνουμε και το ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγιο που έκανε το ατμόπλοιο εκείνη την ημέρα. Από Πειραιά προς Σύρο – Πάρο – Νάουσα – Νάξος –Τσιμπίδο (Πάρου) – Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Οία – Ιο – Θήρα – Ανάφη – Αμοργό – Αιγιάλη – Σχοινούσα – Άγιος Γεώργιος (Ηρακλειά) – Κουφονήσια – Μουτσούνα (Νάξου) – Απόλλωνα (Νάξου) – Πάρο –Σύρο –Πειραιά...

  Δεν είναι παράξενο γιατί με τέτοιο δρομολόγιο ο πλοίαρχος αποφάσισε να κόψει δρόμο περνώντας από μέσα από τις Φλέβες, βράδυ και χωρίς φεγγάρι… :Bi Polo: 
Λίγο μετά της εννιά, στις 27 Νοεμβρίου 1934 η ΠΟΠΗ έπεσε με τη πλώρη στα βράχια της Φλεβοπούλας. Το σκάφος έμεινε για λίγο μετέωρο με την πλώρη στον αέρα και αφού έδωσε τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να εκενωθεί, στη συνέχεια πήρε κλίση 70 μοιρών προς τα δεξιά. Έμεινε εκεί, μέχρι το μηχανοστάσιο έξω από τη θάλασσα, ενώ το υπόλοιπο πρυμναίο τμήμα πλυμήρισε. Το ναυάγιο έγινε αντιληπτό από αλιευτικά που έσπευσαν σε βοήθεια ενώ ενημέρωσαν και τις αρχές μιας καθώς η ΠΟΠΗ δεν είχε ασύρματο. Έξι άτομα έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε ένα ατύχημα που ο πλοίαρχος απέδωσε σε βλάβη της πυξίδας, οι δε επιβάτες στην ανεπάρκεια του πλοιάρχου.

Και ένα σχετικό άρθρο από την εφημερίδα Σφαίρα. Για καλύτερη ανάγνωση αποθηκεύστε το και διαβάστε το από τον υπολογιστή σας.
Popi wreck article.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το  ναυάγιο του ΠΟΠΗ στις Φλέβες. Τα ρυμουλκά ήδη εργάζονται για την ανέλκυση του σκάφους και έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν την κλίση.
> popi2.jpg
> 
>   .......


Απο κειμενο της εταιρειας Ματσας, βλεπουμε δυο φωτογραφιες του *Ποπη* κατα την ανελκυση του

Matsas.JPG

Popi0.jpg Popi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To μπαταρισμένο ΠΟΠΗ στα αβαθή των Φλεβών. Το πέρασμα μεταξύ στεριάς και νησιού στο σκοτάδι της νύχτας και χωρίς ραντάρ είχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. 

popi.jpg
αρχείο Ν.Βερνίκου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το  ναυάγιο του ΠΟΠΗ στις Φλέβες. Τα ρυμουλκά ήδη εργάζονται για την ανέλκυση του σκάφους και έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν την κλίση.
> popi2.jpg
> 
>   Από τα άρθρα που δημοσιεύτηκαν τις ημέρες εκείνες μαθαίνουμε και το ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγιο που έκανε το ατμόπλοιο εκείνη την ημέρα. Από Πειραιά προς Σύρο – Πάρο – Νάουσα – Νάξος –Τσιμπίδο (Πάρου) – Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Οία – Ιο – Θήρα – Ανάφη – Αμοργό – Αιγιάλη – Σχοινούσα – Άγιος Γεώργιος (Ηρακλειά) – Κουφονήσια – Μουτσούνα (Νάξου) – Απόλλωνα (Νάξου) – Πάρο –Σύρο –Πειραιά...
> 
>   Δεν είναι παράξενο γιατί με τέτοιο δρομολόγιο ο πλοίαρχος αποφάσισε να κόψει δρόμο περνώντας από μέσα από τις Φλέβες, βράδυ και χωρίς φεγγάρι…
> Λίγο μετά της εννιά, στις 27 Νοεμβρίου 1934 η ΠΟΠΗ έπεσε με τη πλώρη στα βράχια της Φλεβοπούλας. Το σκάφος έμεινε για λίγο μετέωρο με την πλώρη στον αέρα και αφού έδωσε τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να εκενωθεί, στη συνέχεια πήρε κλίση 70 μοιρών προς τα δεξιά. Έμεινε εκεί, μέχρι το μηχανοστάσιο έξω από τη θάλασσα, ενώ το υπόλοιπο πρυμναίο τμήμα πλυμήρισε. Το ναυάγιο έγινε αντιληπτό από αλιευτικά που έσπευσαν σε βοήθεια ενώ ενημέρωσαν και τις αρχές μιας καθώς η ΠΟΠΗ δεν είχε ασύρματο. Έξι άτομα έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε ένα ατύχημα που ο πλοίαρχος απέδωσε σε βλάβη της πυξίδας, οι δε επιβάτες στην ανεπάρκεια του πλοιάρχου.
> 
> Και ένα σχετικό άρθρο από την εφημερίδα Σφαίρα. Για καλύτερη ανάγνωση αποθηκεύστε το και διαβάστε το από τον υπολογιστή σας.
> Popi wreck article.jpg


δεν νομίζω ότι ήθελε να κόψει δρόμο περνώντας μέσα από το στενό Φλεβών. Το στενό έχει πλάτος ανάμεσα στις βραχονησίδες Φλεβοπούλα και Κασίδης οχτώ στάδια (0,8 ναυτικά μίλια) και η πορεία περνά πολύ κοντά από ξέρες όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη. Ακόμα και σήμερα γράφουν οι πλοηγοί "Επειδή το στενό Φλεβών δεν φωτοσημαίνεται, ο διάπλους κατά τη νύχτα είναι επικίνδυνος και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται". Στις Φλέβες, όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη, υπάρχει φάρος που κατασκευάστηκε το 1892 και πρέπει οι ναυτικοί να τον βλέπουν στα δεξιά τους αν δεν τον βλέπουν καθόλου σημαίνει ότι κατευθύνονται προς το στενό.
Fleves.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

Όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη παρκάτω η Πόπη που ερχόταν από Σύρο μάλλον ακολούθησε μια πορεία παρόμοι με αυτή που επισξημάινεται με κόκκινη γραμμή, ενώ η ασφαλής πορεία θα ήταν αυτη που επισημάινεται με μπλε γραμμή. Από ό,τι βλέπουμε δεν υπάρχει σημαντικό κέρδος σε απόσταση για να δικαιολογέι το ριψοκίνδυνο πέρασμα μέσα από τις Φλέβες, οπότε μπορεί να είχαν όντως πρόβλημα στην πυξίδα.
Popi.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Popi_ was built as _Catarina_ and launched as a yacht for Hames Houldsworh, Esq of Coltness. She had a tonnage of 408 tons, length of 56.8 m and breadth of 8 m. She was built at the Steele & Co shipyard in Greenock as a yacht.
> 
> The iron screw schooner *Catarina* was designed and built by Robert Steele on the Clyde  at Greenock in 1880. Registered at _408 tons_, she measured 56.8 m in length with 8 m in width. Subsequently owned by the Duke of Sutherland, who renamed her _Sans Peur_. In 1896 she was sold to W.A. Johnstone who restored her original name. She was renamed *Goizeko-Izarra*, a Basque name, in 1907 under the ownership of A Norton. 
> 
> ........


Μια και γυρισαμε στις παλιες μερες του *Ποπη*, καλο ειναι να αναφερθουμε στην μεγαλη ιστορια του πλοιου αυτου κατα την διαρκεια του τελους του 19ου αιωνος. Γνωστο πρωτα με το ονομα _Catarina_ το γιωτ αυτο ειχε ζωγραφισθει απο τον περιφημο De Simone και ειχε προσφερθει στου Christie's. Ιδου ο πινακας
http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/l...jectID=4189741

Catarina 0.jpg 

Ο οικος Christie's αναφερει και τα εξης¨



> The iron screw schooner *Catarina* was designed and built on the  Clyde by Robert Steele at Greenock in 1880.  Registered at 455 tons  gross (309½ net), she measured 186½ feet in length with a 26 foot beam  and was powered by one of her builder's own compound engines.  Subsequently owned by the Duke of Sutherland, who renamed her *Sans Peur*, in 1896 she was sold to Mr. W.A. Johnstone who restored her original name which she carried until renamed again, this time *Goizeko-Izarra*, early in the twentieth century.  By 1914 she had passed into the ownership of A.J. Drexel of Philadelphia who renamed her *Sayonara*  and who, since he kept her at Southampton, allowed her to be used for  war service as an auxiliary patrol yacht from 1915 until released in  October 1918. Thereafter disappearing from record, she was probably  judged not worth reconditioning for peacetime use and subsequently  scrapped.


Τα τελευταια λογια μας ξενιζουν "s_he was probably  judged not worth reconditioning for peacetime use and subsequently  scrapped_" μια και ξερουμε τωρα οτι το πλοιο περασε σε Ελληνικα χερια.

Και εδω μια αλλη εικονα του πλοιου γυρω στα 1890

Catarina.jpg

Για ενα χρονικο διαστημα στην δεκαετια 1880, το πλοιο πηρε το ονομα *Ατρομητος* (_Sans Peur_) απο το οικοσημο του Δουκος του Σαδερλαντ και ταξιδεψε υπο την ιδιοκτησια του σαν μεγαλο γιωτ σε μεγαλες αποστασεις. Απο την περιοδο αυτη εχουμε και το κλασσικο βιβλιο "_To Siam and Malaya in the Duke of Sutherland's yacht 'Sans peur_'" (1889)   https://archive.org/details/cu31924084657141
Sans Peur.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τωρα βλεπουμε διαφορα δρομολογια του πλοιου *Ποπη* τα οποια μας δινουν μια ιδεα του τι μπορουσε να κανει (εκτος απο του οτι πηγε στην Μαλαισια!).

Απο αριστερα προς δεξια και πανω προς κατω.
_Νεολογος Πατρων, 6 Φεβρουαριου 1922
Ταχυδρομος Βορειου Ελλαδος, 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1923
Μακεδονια, 17 Φεβρουαριου 1924
Μακεδονικα Νεα, 3 Ιουλιου 1924_

Ποπη1.jpg

Και εδω προσθετουμε αλλα δρομολογια του πλοιου *Ποπη*.

Απο πανω προ; τα κατω και απο αριστερα προς δεξια.
_Πολιτεια, 11 Σεπτεμβριου 1924.
Μακεδονικα Νεα, 10 Αυγουστου 1925.
αγνωστη εφημεριδα, 12 Αυγουστου 1926.
Θεσσαλικα Χρονικα Βολου, 13 Μαρτιου 1927.
Ταχυδρομος Βολου, 5 Μαρτιου 1928.
Θεσσαλια Βολου, 1 Ιανουαριου 1930_.

Ποπη 2.jpg


Και εδω καταχωρηση απο τον _Παρατηρητη Αργοστολιου της 9ης Ιουνιου 1934_.
19340609 ZAkynthos Popi Ithaki Paratiritis Argost.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωρισμενα αποκομματα απο τον Νεολογο των Πατρων για το ναυαγιο του Ποπη.

29 Νοεμβριου 1934

19341129 Popi1.jpg
19341129 Popi2.jpg
19341129 Popi3.jpg

30 Νοεμβριου 1934
19341130 Popi.jpg

Τηλεγραφος, 5 Δεκεμβριου 1934
19341205 Popi Telegrafos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη παρκάτω η Πόπη που ερχόταν από Σύρο μάλλον ακολούθησε μια πορεία παρόμοι με αυτή που επισξημάινεται με κόκκινη γραμμή, ενώ η ασφαλής πορεία θα ήταν αυτη που επισημάινεται με μπλε γραμμή. Από ό,τι βλέπουμε δεν υπάρχει σημαντικό κέρδος σε απόσταση για να δικαιολογέι το ριψοκίνδυνο πέρασμα μέσα από τις Φλέβες, οπότε μπορεί να είχαν όντως πρόβλημα στην πυξίδα.
> Popi.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη


Έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη, η διαφορά δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντική. Αλλά το ξέρεις οτι στο λιμάνι υπάρχουν πάντα - και σίγουρα περισσότερο εκείνα τα χρόνια - οι καλοθελητές που θα κακολογήσουν τον πλοίαρχο που δεν παίρνει το "σύντομο δρόμο" γιατί και καλά δεν είναι όσο καλός όσο οι άλλοι πλοίαρχοι... Οπότε μπορεί να "αναγκάστηκε" να το κάνει και ο πλοίαρχος του ΠΟΠΗ - που πήγαινε προς Σύρο - για να μη δώσει δικαιώματα. Ίσως βέβαια να ήταν και ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα όπως ισχυρίστηκε. Το πέρασμα μέσα από τις Φλέβες το κάνανε κάποια ποστάλια μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του ΄80, τουλάχιστον με φως γιατί για νύχτα δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη φωτογρα΄φια παρακάτω βλέπουμε το πέρασμα όπως φάινεται τη μέρα από ανατολικά δηλαδή όπως θα το έβλεπε το πλήρωμα της Πόπης αν προσπαθούσε να το περάσει στο ταξίδι προς Σύρο. Όμως τη νύχτα που προσπάθησαν και χωρίς φεγγάρι είναι δύσκολο. Οπότε αν δεν είχαν υπολογίσει σωστά την παραλαγή (απόκλιση και παρεκτροπή) της πυξίδας εξηγείται γιατί έγινε το ναυάγιο. Για να διορθώσω και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα αφού κατευθυνόταν προς Σύρο το πλοίο θα έπρεπε να έβλεπαν στα αριστερά τους το φάρο των Φλεβών.
DSC09424.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλη αγγελια του _ΠΟΠΗ_ απο την _Επτανησιακη Ηχω_ της 16/3/1932.

19320316 Popi Eptanhsiakh Hxw.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το ναυάγιο του ΠΟΠΗ, συνοδευόμενο από φωτογραφίες, έχει δημοσιευθεί εδώ. Και έτσι μαθαίνουμε από που προέκυψε και η έκφραση "έγινε της Πόπης"!

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ το 1936, εν πλω και στη Σαντορίνη.

epirus 1936 Canaday ASKS.jpg epirus 1936 santorini Canaday ASKS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΟΠΗ με φόντο ένα δάσος από κατάρτια, σε επιχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία στου Τζελέπη το 1926

popi 1926.jpg
πηγή: _Brockport Normal School Collection_

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία με τη Χαλκίδα καλυμμένη από το χιόνι βλέπουμε και το πλοίο των Ποταμιάνων να περνάει τον πορθμό.

popi aka ipiros at chalkis.jpg

----------

